# G7- going above the radar



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips are starting to make too much noise. Clips are getting pub from TNT, FOX, ESPN, laker fans...
This is not good.
Clips are only 5-1 right now.. need to keep under the radar for another 14 more games..

Clips will probably get 1 point on Sunday from the lines makers..
Lakers are getting 2 tonight. If the lines makers make the Clips favorite on Sunday... then you know even Vegas is recognizing that the Clips are legit.

We, here, know this team is legit. Now we're hearing Net fan, sonic fan, laker fan...giving props.

Sam has given this team the attitude and the winning knowledge to get to the next level.
EB is looking SuperStarLike with his extra quickness and deadly mid-range J.

This Clip team is getting it done for now.. The BEST is yet to come.. and when they win games ugly or "nasty" then you know come January... we might be looking at a special team.

Let's just keep it cool and keep people saying.. it's only the Clippers .. and hope they don't take this team serious.. until it's too late for them..
BAM.. you never know.. this season is building up to be something special.

:angel:


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

my main man hipclip!!...again with the insightful view!...agreed, we need to play the "dog" and let teams think they can still kick us and keep us down...one day the dog will rebel and bite and that's where we earn their respect...with great expectations come great disappointments so keeping our goals realistic (eg making the playoffs) will make other accomplishments grandiose when we achieve them "unexpectedly".


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale (Nov 2, 2005)

as the mighty MC HAMMER would say "We are too legit too quit!"


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Toilets 4 Sale said:


> as the mighty MC HAMMER would say "We are too legit too quit!"


i really like that!!!...the clippers should use that as their battle cry.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez.. Kapt... 
we won't be able to surprise any teams at this rate..
too legit to quit...
BraNd wagon...
the Surprising CLIPPERS!..
the FIRST Place CLIPPERS!.
the LEADING the Western Conference CLIPPERS!..
the team that has 14 more games to go to show the LEAGUE they are for real CLIPPERS!

Radar... is whacked... Clips can't fly below the radar anymore..
Clips are making too much noise to surprise anyone...
4 game test... sixers, bucks, lakes, warriors.. let's do a 4 game test..
0-4.. team is not real.
1-3.. team was just teasing us to begin the season.
2-2.. team has potential but it'll take more time (need Livvy back soon).
3-1.. team is bound for something positive.
4-0.. LEGIT stuff. This team is real and going to battle test the top teams in the West.

okay..
so much for radars..
See you at the game Kaptain.
WHO ARE YOU!!! Kaptain?
Clipper Fan #1 or #2 or #3,289???
I CAN'T HEAR YOU KAPTAIN...
All right Kapt Clipper.
My radar stay broke so i'll buy another at Staples next week.
9-1?
8-2!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Earlier today on ESPN's Around The Horn, the topic of buying or selling the Clippers making the playoffs this year came up. Blackistone, Marrioti, and Paige all sold, each saying they are still the Clippers. Marrioti even chimed in to say that the last time the Clippers went 5-1 they lost the next 12-13 games. Michael Smith was the only one who bought the Clippers, saying that they will make the playoffs this year because they are not your grandfather's Clippers, meaning not your Woody Paige's Clippers. It's good to hear one journalist that believes in the Clippers. Michael Smith is my boy.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

The clippers will not be sneaking up on anyone, we've been #1 in the western conference since opening week. 

And with pretty much every game in november being a relatively easy win, except for indiana (luckily it'll be a home game, so we've got a good shot at that one too), we may be going into december something like 14-1 or 13-2.

The clips will not sneak up on anyone this year, the fans may call it the same ol' clippers. But trust me, the coaches don't think the same way.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I say screw playing 'the dog." Thats going to be impossible with Sam and Cat on the team. Do u really think Sam is gonna lay low. Hell no, we got him cuz he is a vocal leader. Clips need to stay confident and play with a little swagger.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

2 days ago, on my way home from work, I was listening to clipper talk on 1150. There was one caller who said the Clippers mentality should be on winning the NBA championship. The host immediately got on him, telling him that this was a rediculous argument, and that he should stop smoking the funny stuff, but I agree with this caller. To me every player should have this kind of mentality. They should think that their only goal should be winning the championship. Why should they only settle on just making the play offs? I'm not saying that they are going to win the championship but they should have that kind of mentality. This is one reason I admire Argentinians, they always believe they are the best at everything, even if they're not. Look at them this past olympics, you think they would have won the gold medal by thinking they were inferior to the United States or to European powers and that they should just settle for being one of the finalists?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> 2 days ago, on my way home from work, I was listening to clipper talk on 1150. There was one caller who said the Clippers mentality should be on winning the NBA championship. The host immediately got on him, telling him that this was a rediculous argument, and that he should stop smoking the funny stuff, but I agree with this caller. To me every player should have this kind of mentality. They should think that their only goal should be winning the championship. Why should they only settle on just making the play offs? I'm not saying that they are going to win the championship but they should have that kind of mentality. This is one reason I admire Argentinians, they always believe they are the best at everything, even if they're not. Look at them this past olympics, you think they would have won the gold medal by thinking they were inferior to the United States or to European powers and that they should just settle for being one of the finalists?


I agree. You play to win the game!! Even if its a longshot everyones ultimate goal is to win the championship.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> 2 days ago, on my way home from work, I was listening to clipper talk on 1150. There was one caller who said the Clippers mentality should be on winning the NBA championship. The host immediately got on him, telling him that this was a rediculous argument, and that he should stop smoking the funny stuff, but I agree with this caller. To me every player should have this kind of mentality. They should think that their only goal should be winning the championship. Why should they only settle on just making the play offs? I'm not saying that they are going to win the championship but they should have that kind of mentality. This is one reason I admire Argentinians, they always believe they are the best at everything, even if they're not. Look at them this past olympics, you think they would have won the gold medal by thinking they were inferior to the United States or to European powers and that they should just settle for being one of the finalists?


Amare goes down, bye bye Phoenix as a contender.

If Tim Duncan goes down, the clippers better be ready to step up to the highest level, because it'll be wide open. Seriously, i can easily see us taking on san antonio in the conference finals. Just like seattle or phoenix of last year, nobody gave them a shot until more than halfway thru the season.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't get your hopes too far up, we may be even better than we expect lol.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

14HipClip said:


> Let's just keep it cool and keep people saying.. it's only the Clippers .. and hope they don't take this team serious.. until it's too late for them..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

leidout said:


> And with pretty much every game in november being a relatively easy win, except for indiana (luckily it'll be a home game, so we've got a good shot at that one too), we may be going into december something like 14-1 or 13-2.


I'd say the only easy wins you have in November, besides the games you've already played, are against the Raptors. Philly, Denver, Cleveland and Minnesota all play really good basketball on their home floors. Clippers will probably go 2-2 at best in those games. The Bucks, Pacers, Warriors and Lakers are also not easy wins in any way. I'd say 2-2 is optimistic in those games. 

Clippers should be happy to go into December 10-5, in my opinion.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'd say the only easy wins you have in November, besides the games you've already played, are against the Raptors. Philly, Denver, Cleveland and Minnesota all play really good basketball on their home floors. Clippers will probably go 2-2 at best in those games. The Bucks, Pacers, Warriors and Lakers are also not easy wins in any way. I'd say 2-2 is optimistic in those games.
> 
> Clippers should be happy to go into December 10-5, in my opinion.


But you see, that's your opinion. Ours is different.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'd say the only easy wins you have in November, besides the games you've already played, are against the Raptors. Philly, Denver, Cleveland and Minnesota all play really good basketball on their home floors. Clippers will probably go 2-2 at best in those games. The Bucks, Pacers, Warriors and Lakers are also not easy wins in any way. I'd say 2-2 is optimistic in those games.
> 
> Clippers should be happy to go into December 10-5, in my opinion.


10-5 wouldnt be too bad considering we arent at full stength yet. At that pace we are scheduled to win 54 games. Mags just came back and had 2 good games. Our depth can go 12 deep once Waltaaa and Livingston come back. I bet u said we would probably lose to Washington and Seattle on their home floors too. Dont hate, u must appreciate.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Dont hate, u must appreciate.



Don't hate? That coming from you?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Don't hate? That coming from you?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> What are you talking about?



Your the same retard that just told me to go suck Bobby Simmons dick? And your talking about hate?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Your the same retard that just told me to go suck Bobby Simmons dick? And your talking about hate?


Dude, you need to relax. Have a beer or something? No need to hate.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Dude, you need to relax. Have a beer or something? No need to hate.





> Get over Bobby or if you want you can go suck his dick at the Bucks forum.


 Ok, your right.. I'll try not to hate..... uke: :rofl:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

2005 stats so far:

Cat- 16 ppg 39%fg 5.7 rebs 4.2 assists
Bobby- 14.8 ppg 49%fg 6.8 rebs 2.5 assists

Looks pretty even to me. Obviously Bobby has a better FG% and Cat hasnt shot the 3 ball too well. His 3 pt shooting will come around.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> 2005 stats so far:
> 
> Cat- 16 ppg 39%fg 5.7 rebs 4.2 assists
> Bobby- 14.8 ppg 49%fg 6.8 rebs 2.5 assists
> ...



I'm nore concerned with the shooting percentage and defense. Though I like that Cat has stepped up his defense this year, Bobby was bigger and more of a presense. He has also been posting up this season, which was something that Mike Dabbled with last season, which I think he should have tried a little more because Bobby has done fairly well. But just remember...

Bobby is shooting 49 percent on 47 shots from FG range. He also has only taken 6 three point shots this season which is odd... I figured he'd have taken more considering he liked the wing three last season.

Cat is 37 percent on 87 shots from FG... Though the PPG game is near the same thats a HUGE difference in effecency. Though those numbers could change and reverse eventually.. Imagine if all of a sudden both of those numbers for each tripple through out the year... I'd take Bobbys shooting percentage in a heart beat if thats the case. Although theres no garuentee that will be the cause, I'm only speculating that it could be? Could very well be that Simmons drops down to low 40's, etc. Time will tell. Cat has also already taken 27 three point attempts. Not that its a horrific amount, but when he's only made 8 of em it starts to add up.

By the way no matter how bad Cat looks right now, it's not even the same planet as Cassell.. I mean he is shooting 38 percent on 93 attempts. Ouch. 

I hope that Cat can get used to Mikes system soon and start geting his percentages up and consistancey. Thats all. Not a lot to ask for the kind of cash he's making.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm nore concerned with the shooting percentage and defense. Though I like that Cat has stepped up his defense this year, Bobby was bigger and more of a presense. He has also been posting up this season, which was something that Mike Dabbled with last season, which I think he should have tried a little more because Bobby has done fairly well. But just remember...
> 
> Bobby is shooting 49 percent on 47 shots from FG range. He also has only taken 6 three point shots this season which is odd... I figured he'd have taken more considering he liked the wing three last season.
> 
> ...


I dont think Cat will continue with the low percentage from 3 pt range. Sam won the game in Seatte by himself in the 4th quarter and almost had a triple double the other night. You brought some good stats to the table but the most important stat is wins. We are 5-1. Im not going to complain about that. We would have lost the Seattle and Washington games last year the way we choked in the 4th quarter. Dont you think Cat and Sam are part of the reason why we havent lost those games in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> I dont think Cat will continue with the low percentage from 3 pt range. Sam won the game in Seatte by himself in the 4th quarter and almost had a triple double the other night. You brought some good stats to the table but the most important stat is wins. We are 5-1. Im not going to complain about that. We would have lost the Seattle and Washington games last year the way we choked in the 4th quarter. Dont you think Cat and Sam are part of the reason why we havent lost those games in the 4th quarter?



I think they definatly helped out a lot. I'm not short siding that having experiance on the court has made a world of difference, not to mention Sam has had some amazing assists in the fourth quaters of a couple of the games. Seattle is a joke though. I think if we rematched them now, with full strength it wouldnt have even been a close battle although I think he did work out well with the other games. I think they are important, but like Dynasty Raider mentioned its the better teams that play like this wont beat. When we match up VS Spurs, Heat, Detroit, Indiania, Dallas, Houston, etc... Shooting like that, especally in crunch time will cost us victorys.

But I agree, I dont see any reason for Mobleys shooting to stay where it's at. Im assuming its just simply finding himself comfortable with the new system. Cassell will pick up his shooting more, but he will be streaky... He has always been streaky.. It works well for Cassell, I just dont want three people possibly doing that in a fourth quarter.. Imagine if Corey, Cassell, and Mobley are all going 5 for 25 in a game... That would be a painful site. So as long as only one person is streaky (Cassell is fine because he is also shown to be very clutch over the years, with good leadership) i'd be cool wit it. Just not two or three players.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think they definatly helped out a lot. I'm not short siding that having experiance on the court has made a world of difference, not to mention Sam has had some amazing assists in the fourth quaters of a couple of the games. Seattle is a joke though. I think if we rematched them now, with full strength it wouldnt have even been a close battle although I think he did work out well with the other games. I think they are important, but like Dynasty Raider mentioned its the better teams that play like this wont beat. When we match up VS Spurs, Heat, Detroit, Indiania, Dallas, Houston, etc... Shooting like that, especally in crunch time will cost us victorys.
> 
> But I agree, I dont see any reason for Mobleys shooting to stay where it's at. Im assuming its just simply finding himself comfortable with the new system. Cassell will pick up his shooting more, but he will be streaky... He has always been streaky.. It works well for Cassell, I just dont want three people possibly doing that in a fourth quarter.. Imagine if Corey, Cassell, and Mobley are all going 5 for 25 in a game... That would be a painful site. So as long as only one person is streaky (Cassell is fine because he is also shown to be very clutch over the years, with good leadership) i'd be cool wit it. Just not two or three players.


Are you a Laker or a Clipper fan?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> 10-5 wouldnt be too bad considering we arent at full stength yet. At that pace we are scheduled to win 54 games.


I agree, I think 10-5 would be great. People on this board called the rest of November an easy win though, so by that logic, the rest of the season is an easy win outside of the Spurs, Pistons and Pacers. That's what, 12 games? So 69-13 sounds right? I'm just trying to point out how dissappointed Clippers fans will be (again) if they actually think the Clippers are going to lose one or two games per month. 



DaFranchise said:


> I bet u said we would probably lose to Washington and Seattle on their home floors too.


I thought they would lose to Seattle, mainly because I thought Seattle would be a lot better than they have been. If I would have known that they would be this bad, I would have picked the Clippers to beat them. That's more to do with Seattle though, not LA. But with the Wizards, the Clippers were a 4.5 point favorite and I still picked them to cover. I've actually correctly predicted every Clippers game except that first one. 



DaFranchise said:


> Dont hate, u must appreciate.


I'm not hating, as I keep saying, I'm a fan of the Clippers and watch more of their games than most of their fans. I would rather be considered a "hater" who ended up being right, than a blind fan who ended up being wrong and getting their heart broken. A lot of Clippers fans get their heart broken every year the Clippers start well, because they set unreal expectations.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aww yeah i saw that Around the Horn


and heard Michael Smith 


ive always like him :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they have never really started this well in my memory....


ive seen most their games for like years now 

and its just a different feel 


its different!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Are you a Laker or a Clipper fan?



I wouldn't waste my time in this forum if I wasn't a Clipper fan. I've grown up with both the Lakers and Clippers in my family and I've always had a respect for both teams. My dad has been a die hard laker fan since he was young and as the typical son I always played devils advocate and sided with the Clippers growing up. I've always had a love for both teams because they have had some great players to watch over there years. At least great to me. I was a huge fan of Terry Dehare, Danny Manning, Ron Harper, etc durning the last Clipper playoff run. I was also a huge fan growing up of the Lakers show time era and always liked Magic Johnson and hated Jordon. I don't hate Jordon anymore, but back when I was younger I hated anyone better than my team.

I guess you can say I am an LA fan. I loved the Raiders and the Rams. I love the Clippers and the Lakers. If either of the two teams moved somewhere else I'd probably stop following em.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I wouldn't waste my time in this forum if I wasn't a Clipper fan. I've grown up with both the Lakers and Clippers in my family and I've always had a respect for both teams. My dad has been a die hard laker fan since he was young and as the typical son I always played devils advocate and sided with the Clippers growing up. I've always had a love for both teams because they have had some great players to watch over there years. At least great to me. I was a huge fan of Terry Dehare, Danny Manning, Ron Harper, etc durning the last Clipper playoff run. I was also a huge fan growing up of the Lakers show time era and always liked Magic Johnson and hated Jordon. I don't hate Jordon anymore, but back when I was younger I hated anyone better than my team.
> 
> I guess you can say I am an LA fan. I loved the Raiders and the Rams. I love the Clippers and the Lakers. If either of the two teams moved somewhere else I'd probably stop following em.


Fair enough. I loved Simmons 5-16 shooting last night. Just messing with you. Dont take it personally


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> Are you a Laker or a Clipper fan?


You know DaFranchise, I questioned that of him also. After reading his posts, he is for real about the Clippers. Thing is ... I don't understand it and still question HOW he has this much loyalty for the Clippers while LOVING THE LAKERS, but he seems to have it. Atleast, I don't believe his comments to be condescending.

Still ... I wonder, if forced to chose which is his #1 team, whether he would chose the Clippers.

But ... read him here and other forums and he seems to be for real.

EDIT: Yeah he badmouthed me, a Clipper fan (in the Clipper forum), but that is because I'm a LAKER/KOBE HATER. And, we know he LOVES THE LAKERS. But, I can take it ...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You know DaFranchise, I questioned that of him also. After reading his posts, he is for real about the Clippers. Thing is ... I don't understand it and still question HOW he has this much loyalty for the Clippers while LOVING THE LAKERS, but he seems to have it. Atleast, I don't believe his comments to be condescending.
> 
> Still ... I wonder, if forced to chose which is his #1 team, whether he would chose the Clippers.
> 
> ...


Good point. Who is he going to root for next Friday when we play the Lakers. I personally hate the Lakers and cant understand someone liking both teams. Its like saying a Yankee fan who also is a Met fan. That just doesnt happen. By the way I hate Kobe and the Lakers more than any other team or player in the NBA.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

someone that claims there a laker/clipper fan . . . is just someone whos trying to hop onto the BrAND WAGON early


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Can we keep this on topic?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> someone that claims there a laker/clipper fan . . . is just someone whos trying to hop onto the BrAND WAGON early



lol, if your 15 the sad thing is I was a Clippers fan before you were born.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll say this much for the record and let the topic return back to what it was ment to be. You can decide for yourselfs if I'm a read fan or a bandwagoner, or any other labels. In the last four years I've only gone to probably 20 or so regular season games. Perhaps two or three of them were the Lakers games, the rest were Clippers games. Durning the preseason I've gone to 3 preseason games, and they were all Clippers. Is it because its cheaper? Well price doesnt hurt, but Im not exactly hurting for cash either. Its because I've always found watching the Clippers live to be more exciting than watching the Lakers live. Why? Not sure, perhaps is the whole underdog mentallity. Or perhaps its because they put in their best efforts game in and game out, were over the years the Lakers.. Even with Championship years seemed to just cruise to the playoffs and then start working. Clippers gave entire seasons of effort, and though I'm hard on the Clippers probably more so than now its mainly because after 10 years of being a fan, being a top 5 team is actually possible and on the horizon. I mean even durning the last playoff runs, the team was barely good enough to get to the playoffs let alone win. Now this season its something magical. Different. They have the players. They have the coaching. They have the owner and GM. They have it all going in the right direction. I love the Cassell trade, even though Im iffy on his shooting lately. Bobby simmons being traded last season hurt me because as much of a Kobe lover as I am, I think I enjoyed watching Simmons break out season far more than I enjoyed Kobe having the worest season of his career. So when I got his autograph, saw him in interviews, he had heart and passion and I hoped he'd remain a Clipper. When he left and Mobley moved in I probably put unfair expectations up. Not because I hate him, but because the person to me he is replacing had so much heart and talent, I wanted at least that or way better.

I don't bash the signings because I am pissed about Simmons or Mobley and how it worked as much as I fear that messing with something that looks like it is finally starting to work is scary. After close to two decades of ups and downs and huge disipointments, and building up excitement of something like the Clippers being on top, perhaps in the majority of the west, any change is scary.

That is just my opinion though. As the changes sure seemed to help so far.


----------

